# Stallion owners, a question for you?



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't. Especially if it were common knowledge. I'd also contact the local animal control, or humane society, and see if there's anything saying that said person shouldn't be owning a horse. To me, part of being a responsible breeder is screening both the horses AND the people who want to breed to my stallion. Obviously there is always the possibility of breeding and everything looking fine, and down the road it ending up not being okay, but if you KNOW, then I wouldn't.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

absolutely not.

references, references, references. standards. standards. standards. you MUST have standards when breeding to outside mares, the people have the be reliable and take care of their animals...and their horses should compliment your stallion, and be utd on vaccinations/cultures and not just another 'average' horse producing an 'average' foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Alright, second question. 

If you refused to breed your stallion to said mare, but noticed that the mare owner had found another stallion to breed to whose owner did not know about said neglect, would you tell the stallion owner?


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

It's none of your business.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> It's none of your business.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agreed. Good for you, OP, for caring about the standard of care that mares bred to your stud and subsequently his offspring. However, unfortunately not everyone else has those same standards and that is their choice. Now if another stallion owner were to ASK why you had turned a breeding to that mare down (because they were told by the mare's owner, for example) then it would be up to you whether or not to say anything. If your opinion is not asked for in this instance I would not give it as it could come back to bite you and your stud in the butt. :?

If that mare were emaciated, on her last legs, had horrid conformation, no training and a nasty temperament the owner would still be able to find _someone somewhere_ with a stud that would breed her. Sadly some people care about the money and not much else, if at all. :-x


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I agree with 2bigreds, and left hand, while you can do what you can to look out for your own interests when someone comes to you, once they find someone else, unless that person specifically asks why you refused the person, then you keep your mouth shut. Eventually she's gonna find someone else that you DON'T know, or know about, and is going to get her horse bred if she's determined. All you are going to do is stir up trouble, and unfortunately people will start to think of you as a gossip, and that's just going to hurt you and your business. I know you want to look out for any potential baby that happens, and want to tell people not to help her out by letting her use their stud, but like 2bigreds said, it will come back to bite you in the butt.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Ladybug2001 said:


> Would you willingly stud your stallion if you knew the mare owner had previously neglected a horse?


Not even maybe.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Ladybug2001 said:


> Alright, second question.
> 
> If you refused to breed your stallion to said mare, but noticed that the mare owner had found another stallion to breed to whose owner did not know about said neglect, would you tell the stallion owner?


Nope. If it doesn't involve my horse or if I'm not asked directly, then it's none of my business.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

See, I had the opportunity to tell the stud owner but I kept shut. Of course I'm worried about the mare and potential foal, thus why I decided to not breed to her mare. 

It would have been a great opportunity to show what he can produce, but I have morals. I just hope the person comes to her senses and realizes she can not afford the horses she has, let alone a pregnant mare and future foal...

Since it was brought up, can you have a certain contract made up saying you have the right to refuse service? I know you can require current coggins, up to date on vaccinations but can you require references and maybe right to check on mare and foal? :/ Or does that fall over the line of your "business" as the stud owner?


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm on mobile so I can't see where you're located/don't remember, but that's basic capitalism. Probably doesn't depend much on where you are in the world, though. It seems to me that would be fairly universal but I could be wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

you absolutely have the right to refuse to breed a mare.

neglected, wormy, diseased, sick, hooves too long, average conformation, train-wreck conformation...the list goes on and on.

I know some stallion owners that wont breed to any mare that hasnt proven herself in someway...no record...no stud service.

people will get ticked off, but its about breeding quality...not quantity.

a stallion owner i talked with about breeding Rumor to this past spring, had to see clear...well taken photographs of her and her pedigree before approving her and sending me a contract for breeding. no approval = no contract. people were ticked and the stallion owner posted on FB a big response to all those that were ticked off at her for not approving their mares...well, they just werent quality enough to cross to this stallion. and the mare owners were mad. but that was the stallion owners choice and right to produce quality foals from quality mares, not just your average, neglected mare down the road.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Ladybug2001 said:


> Would you willingly stud your stallion if you knew the mare owner had previously neglected a horse?


I wouldn't even think twice. You are basically giving that person another horse to neglect and to me it does nothing for your stallion either. Just another baby to add to the rescue list if it get's that lucky.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have in my contracts that I will only honor the breeding to a pre-approved (by me) mare. To go any further than that is kind of crossing the line, but if you can strike up a friendly communication with the mare/foal owner, you can always ask for pics of the foal so you can see how it turned out. You can always let them know you like to follow all the foals progress as they grow up, but leave it in their hands as to whether they choose to keep in touch. Especially, if they like the foal enough that they want to re-breed, then you can usually get them to send pics and updates.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I have turned down mares because I did not like the way they were handled by their owners and would not subject a foal to such treatment.

I have no problem turning down a mare for numerous reasons. My stallion, my reputation, and my decision. No questions. Period. Shalom


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Ladybug2001 said:


> Alright, second question.
> 
> If you refused to breed your stallion to said mare, but noticed that the mare owner had found another stallion to breed to whose owner did not know about said neglect, would you tell the stallion owner?


Unless you saw the horse neglected with your own eyes, you don't really know if it happened. That being said, spreading this news, which could be a rumor, makes you look unprofessional. Even if it is true, it's still not professional to spread things like that.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh I agree, if I hadn't seen the horse I wouldn't have even probably ever know. 

I also know I still have no right to tell any other stallion owners, but me just knowing helps at least some. My stallion won't be producing a foal that has the chance to starve to death or go to slaughter with his name on it.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Fair enough. Your stallion, your rules.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Ladybug2001 said:


> Would you willingly stud your stallion if you knew the mare owner had previously neglected a horse?


If it was something I knew for sure, whether I saw this myself or it came from a *trusted* source, as opposed to the gossip that runs rampant in the horse industry, absolutely not. They couldn't pay me enough.


----------

